# Roosters for meat



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

My hubby and I just butchered 4 roosters 3 of which were around 4-5 months and 1 probably around 8 months to a year jyst judging by his spurs. I was wondering how long to let them set in the fridge before freezing or eating them. They were very stiff, I had to cut them to fit them in a freezer bag.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Let them rest at least 24 hours in the fridge so the rigor gets right out of them. It's also good to brine them overnight in salt water to help break the meat down before cooking, and then cook them low and slow.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Thx, Fiere! I was thinking al8ng those lines. I checked them last night and they had limbered up a lot. I'm going to try to cook one tonight on in the morning with my electric pressure cooker for chicken and dumplings. It's been a bit over 48 hours.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I throw mine in cold brine in the fridge almost immediately after butcher. Keep them there for 24 hours, maybe 48 for the 8 month old. So far brine has proved to be the best thing anyone's ever told me on chicken processing! Makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Thx! My grandmother used to brine hers that she raised. I have done it too. My pressure cooker worked great!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Fiere's comment about "low and slow" is most important. One spike in temps and the meat toughens up.

If you are boiling the chicken... You cooked it too hot, a low simmer is all you want.

That is often why a crockpot on low is so good.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Rest, brine then low and slow - it's. 2-3 day process from cone to table for roosters here. Never had a better feed of chicken though!!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep! Super yummy when done right!

I have heard though that if they are youngish... under 6 months... You can kill, chop up and fry and they turn out great... But you need to get them in the pan before the rigor sets in.

Not sure though.. Never tried it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know, I still find the meat stringy and chewy if cooked without resting. We have one feed of BBQ chicken the same day we butcher them, and while delicious they do taste better rested overnight - and the one we eat usually is the last one I butcher, mind the rigor is pretty much out by that point.

Basically if the tendons are still popping the knee in and out while you're trying to cut up the carcass, it's a bit too fresh to cook lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice to know!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I had. Friend come down from away and she was eager to try a heritage bird, she didn't give me notice to her wanting this of course - so I had the bird from walking to braising in wine in 15 minutes. Meat was as dark as coal and had the consistency of a chewy pork chop but holy moly was it ever good! Nothing like an older cock bird.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! Wish I could have tasted it!


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

Do you cook old hens who do not lay?
Or is it only the roasters.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Crabapple, you might want to start a new thread. This hasn't been looked at in over a year. However, its my understanding that you need to let the hen "rest" in the fridge for 24-48 hours t g en either pressure cook or slow cook her.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Old hens are the chewiest of the chewy, even more so than young roosters. There are some Asian cultures who consider this a delicacy but Westerners tend to balk at this. This is why chickens, usually hens, over a year of age are referred to as "stewing fowl." They make great soup but that's about it. Slow cooking and or brine soaking is a must unless you only intend to use the bones for stock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I read somewhere that if you butcher an older rooster you should let it rest in the fridge for 4-5 days and the meat gets tender again.I don't know if that's true or if it would work on an old hen.Anybody else ever heard of this or have done it?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never just let it rest... but I put mine in brine for 12-48 hours depending on age. I have been happy with the results. Other people have used the crock pot and just cooked them reeeeally reeeally slow. Another thing I find helpful is just processing them more. The birds over a year I do up here in brine, cook, and then take all the meat and mince it. We have a recipe for "bitter balls" - it's a Dutch thing.... basically just spiced up beef paste (we substitute chicken) battered and deep fried. It's really good!


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Old hens are the chewiest of the chewy, even more so than young roosters. There are some Asian cultures who consider this a delicacy but Westerners tend to balk at this. This is why chickens, usually hens, over a year of age are referred to as "stewing fowl." They make great soup but that's about it. Slow cooking and or brine soaking is a must unless you only intend to use the bones for stock.


Thanks for culture & the tips.
I ate true free range chicken as a child, so I know it is not like the ones that are plumped/pumped up for sale in the store.
We have a pressure cooker for canning & another for cooking.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I pressure cooked some roosters and they turned out really nice.


----------

